# Lucys doeling!!! [A very flashy gal!! lol]



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

Lucy had her kid today. Wow its been an exciting week and I am exhausted. Very easy birth... moms being a great mom. Last year this doe had a baby that looked just like her [I kept her too, shes pretty. Ill get some pics at some point.] But hers her doeling this year. As you can tell she took after dad lol.










Hmm not sure why her leg looks funny in this pic, guess cause she was just learning to stand. Its not like that.  Wanted to show that cute face.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

aww!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

what a cutie - congrats


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

WOW- you had quite the baby boom didnt you!
Congrats on all the healthy kids- she sure is cute


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

ProctorHillFarm said:


> WOW- you had quite the baby boom didnt you!
> Congrats on all the healthy kids- she sure is cute


Thats the awesome thing about all this. *knock on wood* but besides Lyric having some problems everyone has had there kids very well, and they are all doing great. Had one buckling a bit weak but he peeped up well pretty quickly. And wow never had such flashy group of kids. Most had singles... kind of greatful... if they had more I might be going crazy and wondering what I was thinking.

Thank you everyone. Im sooo proud of my does. The mom of this doe was actually bought for $5 when she was a doeling. She has a pretty nice udder too.


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

Adorable! Congrats!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congrats to Lucy and you! :stars: Cutie patooties are everywhere! :thumbup:


----------

